
FBI Can Use Dead Suspects' Fingerprints to Open iPhones - kapkapkap
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/02/18/fbi-fingerprint-iphone-apple-san-bernardino-attacks/#636968777d87
======
rgacote
Finger prints for authorization has never made sense to me. Identification,
OK. Authorization? No.

